# Buckmark for small hands



## allanmiata (Oct 12, 2013)

Need help on a Buckmark with thinnest grips. I tried a UFX and it was a borderline stretch. Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Extreme Series Grips by Hogue are supposed to be very thin. There is a plethora of grips for the Buckmark, I'd just do some research on the thinnest grip possible you can find.


----------

